# stems rot instead of root???



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

how much flow do you have between the stems? Sometime they rot if not enough oxygen get through.


----------



## denboka (Dec 2, 2011)

not sure how to measure that..but maybe that is the problem. I have 4 or 5 stems bunched together and weighted down. 

should I do individual stems close together with no weights?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

From what I have read and seen, stem plants should be planted individually when possible.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

make sure there are no dead spots (no water flow) between them. Don't plant cabomba too deep from what I seen it has shallow roots and will rot away if planted too deep. Do you have those lead stripe weights on the plants?


----------



## denboka (Dec 2, 2011)

not lead...but yeah that is what I was using? I will try and not use them and plant the stems individually. I was only putting the about an in or so into the gravel, cant go much shallower than that.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Gravel substrate huh?

Are you using any fertilizer?

If not, then your plants will keep dying.

-Gordon


----------



## CrazyMidwesterner (Oct 19, 2006)

gordonrichards said:


> Gravel substrate huh?
> 
> Are you using any fertilizer?
> 
> ...


Agreed mostly, I have an inert substrate and noticed the same especially with Ludwigia Repens. Plants looked healthy up top but the stems would rot away.

I have recently added root tabs and I have seen an improvement in root growth/stem health. My thoughts are maybe if the plants aren't getting any nutrients via the roots it loses them. My plants up top look good due to my EI dosing but I think a two pronged attack works best 

Might be a natural way to pick up shop and move elsewhere where the roots can feed. I realize that's a long way to stretch from my observation but just a thought.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

No nutrients means the plant has no reason to continue feeding from that location. If nutrients are available in the substrate the roots will source it out, they will go and continue to feed the plant, otherwise, the plant starts feeding off itself from what I can remember, and uses nutrients to produce roots elsewhere (into water)

Without any nutrients in the water, the plant will just crap out.

-Gordon


----------



## denboka (Dec 2, 2011)

I have about 15 or so root tabs through out the substrate and I dose macro and micro daily using the PPS system. I do 50% water changes weekly. The plants are only 4 weeks old. My swords,crypts and wisteria are doing nicely. Do you think that the lead weights may have been cutting the stems?? or I was rapping them to tight.. I have put a few stems in my sons 10 gal tank and so far no problems, they seem to be rooting just fine.


----------



## ghotifish (Feb 16, 2009)

I suspect that your planting method is a significant part of your problem. I would definitely start planting your stems individually without weights. Do you have Pincettes? they make planting stems easier and less damaging. I have inert substrate and my plants grow very nice roots. I assume that the roots are using the water collumm ferts.

Good luck


----------



## denboka (Dec 2, 2011)

So I must be more careful with the stems, plant individually, and make sure they are getting nutrients for the roots...
I thought I was doing it wrong...I just planted them the way I received them, wrapped in the weight...


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

When you receive them, you should remove the weight, and any foam wrapped around the stem and/or roots, and then cut off any dead or decaying leaves or stem. I usually strip off any leaves that will be below the substrate when the plant is planted. Then plant each stem individually in the substrate. You can carefully put a larger pebble or stone near the stem until it gets rooted. This method should help.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Im having the same problem in sand/gravel mix. I do have root tabs, medium lighting, no CO2. My ludwigia also isn't happy

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Stop doing so many water changes. 

-Gordon


----------



## denboka (Dec 2, 2011)

so once a week water changes is to many? I only do these cause my nitrates get high. not sure why that is either...I only feed once a day.. and the fish seem to always want more.


----------

